
Ask HN: Software for templated emails? - bkmn
A while ago I gathered email adresses to &gt; 100 tech journalists and bloggers to pitch an iOS app. Each email needed to reference a specific article written by the journalist (relevant leads only) and a generated promo code.<p>Manually writing each email was off the table, and using something like MailChimp or Mailgun would have been awkward (or impossible), so I wrote <i>Enmasse</i> – an app that creates email compiled from text templates and JSON data.<p>There’s a fancy video example at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;beckman.io&#x2F;enmasse<p>Here’s the thing: I’m planning on turning this into a web service, but I’d love to hear other ways how people deal with templating emails. Maybe a tool like exists but I just haven’t found it yet? Are there specific tools for marketers that I’m unaware of? Someone wrote an excel script...?<p>Thanks!
======
thinbeige
Also check out YAML for Gmail (yet another mail merge). There is also a good
solution for Thunnderbird.

------
imtu80
A chrome extension that would pull data from Google Sheets would be nice.

~~~
bkmn
I hadn't thought of integrating with Google Sheets/Drive/Docs! Thanks!

